# Ibook G4 qui fume...



## juju055 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Alors j'ai un problème avec mon Ibook G4 (14") 1,4 Ghz.

1. Depuis environ mai dernier, il avait des problèmes de charges. Il ne chargeait pas tout le temps, il fallait chipoter avec le cable (le tourner, enlever/remettre) pour qu'il accepte de charger. Bon, je m'en suis accomodé pendant quelques mois.

2. Début novembre dernier, il ne veut plus du tout charger. C'est-à-dire que quand je branche le cable, il y a la lumière verte ou orange, mais la batterie ne charge pas et sans la batterie il ne veut pas fonctionner... Il est donc inutilisable.

3. Je commande un connecteur interne.(http://www.bricomac.com/connecteur-courant-ibook-g4-14_29_628.html). Après un petit temps d'attente, je reçois la pièce 

4. Je démonte mon ibook chéri, je remplace la pièce et constate que un des mini-cable de celle qui était à l'intérieure est noirci donc effectivemment il y avait un souci. Je parviens à tout remplacer sans problème.

5. Je réessaye et splendide ! Ca marche ! Quand je branche j'ai la lumière orange ou verte et il charge et il fonctionne sans la batterie 

6. Je l'utilise pendant 3 jours (dimanche, lundi et hier) assez intensivement je l'avoue (hier il a été utilisé pendant près de 7h sans beaucoup d'interruption). Et à un moment je vois de la fumée...

7. Je crois rêvé et comme je venais de brûlé un baton d'encens je me dis que ça doit venir de là ou d'autre part. Mais quelques minutes après je revois de la fumée qui sort du cable. A l'endroit ou le cable rentre dans la partie plus épaisse qui se transforme en connecteur (bon difficile à expliquer, voir le schéma, partie rouge = là d'où vient la fumée) endroit qui est un peu noirci maintenant.
--////--------------------------

8. Je ne me suis pas risqué à réessayer d'utiliser l'ordi de peur que d'autres choses brûle. A préciser que j'avais déjà dû changer le cable une fois il y a moins de 2 ans ! Et que mon ordi en a 4.

Quelqu'un voit ce que ça peut être ? 
Lien de causalité entre le remplacement de la pièce et le cable ?
Que faire ?

J'ai déjà du en 4 ans : remplacer une fois la batterie, une fois le cable et une fois le connecteur interne. Ca fait beaucoup et ça contredit la solidité hardware des mac que le vendeur m'avait vanté avant l'achat...

Merci à vous


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Décembre 2009)

Salut, le problème vient bien du bout du chargeur, celui qui rentre dans l'ordi ou sort de l'ordi ? ?


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

Un court-circuit dans le câble ? Ca peut fumer en effet.


----------



## macpo (11 Décembre 2009)

Si ce n'est pas le câble, il se peut que le problème vienne du DC-In Board, non?
Mais c'est vrai que c'est plutôt inquiétant. :mouais:


----------



## juju055 (14 Décembre 2009)

Salut, oui le problème vient du chargeur et la fumée est sortie (par 3 fois) de l'endroit juste avant l'embout entre le cable et la tête du chargeur (pas facile d'expliquer)

En rouge sur mon schéma.

IBOOK  EMBOUT-----------------------------------TRANSFO-------------------------------COURANT

Merci pour vos idées.
Et vous pensez qu'il y a moyen de rafistoler ça soi-même (avec des pièces de d'autres chargeurs ibook)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

Donc embout qui rentre dans l'ordi...

ET c'est quoi DC-IN-BOARD ?


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2009)

Fais le fumer et prend une photo !


----------



## macpo (14 Décembre 2009)

Le DC-In Board c'est le connecteur interne que tu as changé.
Mais si j'ai bien compris, le problème vient de ton câble d'alimentation et là tu me fait un peu peur, parce que je viens également de changer de connecteur interne.
J'espère que ça ne va pas fumer !!!


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Décembre 2009)

Oué c'est peut être repérable mais bon change de chargeur c'est plus prudent, y'a surment eu un cc entre les 2 fils et don ça a dut grillier une diode


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Fais le fumer et prend une photo !



Et mets la photo sur FaceBook pour qu'il ne puisse plus jamais trouver du boulot


----------



## juju055 (17 Décembre 2009)

kertruc a dit:


> Et mets la photo sur FaceBook pour qu'il ne puisse plus jamais trouver du boulot



Il y a pas moyen d'avoir un peu de sérieux dans ce fil ?
^^ MDR
:bebe:

J'ai coupé dans la gaine de plastique autour du cable pour voir l'état du fil et il est grillé effectivement...

Maintenant soi je rachète un chargeur, soit j'essaye d'en recomposer un à partir de mes deux autres chargeurs qui ne fonctionnent plus (en espérant que les problèmes étaient chaque fois différent). (Non je n'acheterai pas un nouveau macbook  faut pas que je craque)

Par ailleurs quand j'ai démonté mon ibook, je me suis rendu compte qu'une grande vis manquait pas très loin du connecteur... 

Des idées ??? Est-ce que c'est compliqué de refaire un chargeur soi-même à partir de plusieurs abimé ? Et risqué ?

Merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Décembre 2009)

Compliqué non, risqué oui, tu peut te planter et deux fil se touchent et faire un cc et adieu la cm de l'ibook. Pour le refaire il faut si connaitre un minimum en électronique. Sachant que les 3 cm de chaqque coté du bout du fil la ou il a grillé doivent être couper


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Compliqué non, risqué oui, tu peut te planter et deux fil se touchent,  tout explose, il y a 15 morts dont deux flics qui étaient à un jour de la retraite ...


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Décembre 2009)

Memaure ->



C'est pas ce que j'ai dit


----------



## juju055 (19 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


>



MDR

Tant que le chat est sauvé... 

Bon je crois que je vais racheter un chargeur alors.
En espérant que le problème est bien là et que le nouveau chargeur va pas griller non plus :mouais:

Et pour la vis qui manque dans mon ibook... Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## juju055 (30 Décembre 2009)

Personne ?


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2009)

Ca fume toujours ?


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Décembre 2009)

Bah tant que l'iBook s'ouvre pas en deux c'est pas un problème , rachète un chargeur adaptable ça coute moins chère 

Melaure -> MDR


----------



## juju055 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ok j'ai racheté un chargeur et effectivement un pas apple d'origine mais qui fonctionne très bien (après quelques heures d'utilisation).

J'espère ne plus avoir de souci, que j'ai bien fait d'investir et que mon ibook est reparti pour un petit (grand) temps ! 

Merci pour vos conseils


----------

